# Print Developers



## KevinR (Feb 14, 2005)

Was wondering what is your preference for print developers? I know dektol is the basic standard, but do people prefer say the ilford or some other kind. And I guess while where at it, what paper is prefered? I have used your standard Kodak RC, and am now using Ilford Multi FB paper.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 14, 2005)

I've only tried two kinds of developer so far in my home darkroom.  First was an Arista brand from Freestyle, and it seemed to work fine.  And then I ordered some Nacco Printol 12, and it works good too.

For papers, I am currently loving Bergger VCCB FB in semi-matte.   I bought a sampler pack of Luminos products, so it's been fun trying those out. I really liked the Rough Art RC, and I wish it wasn't so expensive.  Ilford papers are usually pretty good, but I haven't tried the Multi grade FB, I don't think.    I was given a big box of Kodak RC in glossy and I didn't care for it, but of course I used it all up, since it was free.   But I'm glad it's gone and I can try new stuff.  I just got a pack of Agfa RC to try out.  I also have a pack of Agfa 111 FB and I liked it so far, but only printed once or twice on it.


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 14, 2005)

I've only used to two print developers too. Dektol (a long time ago) and now I'm using Ilford Multigrade and it works pretty well (not that I would know the difference).

My paper experience isn't that wide either. I've printed on Arista RC glossy paper and I  liked well enough. I just did a batch on Agfa 118 FB Multigrade paper and I loved it! I'm definitely gonna order another pack of it. I will be getting several different types of paper in the mail this week. I think I ordered some Ilford Multigrade RC (glossy) paper, and some Oriental FB paper. I'll let ya know what I think of those when I have a chance to print with them!

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 14, 2005)

I used to use Sprint paper developer, but I've been trying out Arista Premium paper developer.  I prefer phenidone-based developers that come as a concentrated liquid (they are hypo allergenic, and your fingernails won't turn black!).  

I've been trying a lot of different multigrade FB papers:  Kodak, Ilford, Arista Classic, Arista Premium, Arista.EDU, Bergger, Agfa...  In most cases they seem very similar to me, at least when comparing neutral tone, glossy FB from brand to brand.


----------



## KevinR (Feb 14, 2005)

We are using the Sprint chemistry at the school I teach at. I seems like I have to use a really high contrast filter for my work. Negs look good, so I'm wondering if it is the developer.

The Ilford FB is pretty nice. Curls really bad when drying though. I am wanting to try some of the Oriental paper.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 15, 2005)

Developer - like paper - is something of a personal choice. A dev often gives quite different results with different papers. Experimentation is useful. 
I mainly used Dektol with Ilford fibre based paper. That one works for me.


----------



## luis.martins (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm also using dektol Dektol with Ilford FB papers, both glossy and mat finishes. I used Ilford Universal and Agfa Neutol NE and although I've never had any problems, I prefer the results I get with Dektol.

Development time is shorter by as much as one minute and I get richer blacks which is very important for me in my b&w jazz photos which usualy have large dark areas.

Also Dektol gives me a cooler tone, which also helps in getting the results I'm looking for. The choice of developer is very personal, not a question of being good or bad, but if it gives you the results you want.


----------

